# Lighting for 5.5 Gallon tank question



## kevinlambchops (Dec 23, 2011)

Not a genious or anything, but with 20 watt's on a 5.5 gallon would give you 3.something wpg. That may be hi-light although you are raising it. I'm not sure. I am also a newbie like you, i believe there are threads on lighting and something that has to do with par.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I have one of the 5 gallon setups you can pick up at walmart. I swapped out the bulb in the incandescent hood for a 13 watt 6500k CFL and it works very well. It puts me in the medium light range. I've been able to successfully (and rather quickly to my surprise) grow a Marsilea Quadrifolia carpet (Low-Medium) as well as keep multiple floating plants, and crypts (low-medium).

Just some things to remember about tank lighting is spectrum is just as important if not more important than power. My favorite is around the 6500k spectrum but I've heard good things about lower and higher and mixing (not exactly possible on tanks like ours). As for 20 watts that's quite a bit of power even with it raised up. I think you'll safely be in hte medium light range.

As for the Baby tears carpet I say pick up a portion of it and try it out. There's really only one way to find out how it'll do  Experiment!
The mosses and ferns should be ok but make sure you keep on top of your tank. Those are slow growing plants (and low light plants) so if you're not careful you can have algae issues. My understanding is it's because if there's an excess of nutrients (nitrates, phosphates, etc.) and an excess of light (plants can only take in so much) then algae will pick up the slack. It's just something to watch for. There are methods to fighting back and ridding algae once you get it too so it's not that much of a big deal if it does happen. (I'm trying to not discourage you because you seem to have the right plan)

Good luck and let us know how it goes


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks AquaStudent, I do have the same concern about algae with too much light like "20Watt", for that I temp. took out that light and put in back the 14Watt 5500Watt bulb for now, still thinking about that 20Watt because I do know it's good for baby tears carpet once I do it. But is that really too much light with 20Watt?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

WPG/Watts Per Gallon is outdated, unfortunately. Please see this sticky about CFL bulbs.

That will help you determine how far from the substrate your light should be placed.


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

umm so I guess 20Watt 6500K, from the water (under the black rim) to the top of light is about 5.5-6inches, which this bring about medium light ?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Depends upon your reflector. If it's high-quality, you'll have decent light. If you can raise and lower the light above the tank, you'll be able to experiment easily to see what works best for you.

I use a 26watt 6500K Daylight bulb (GE) over a 5.5gal tank and have plenty of light to grow any plant you can imagine. It's about an inch above the tank, vertically positioned, great reflector. I've had to provide CO2 and a fert regime.


----------



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

To emphasize something that Somewhatshocked said there: *I've had to provide CO2 and a fert regime*. Remember with all these setups that it's super easy to toss tons of light into a tank, but unless you provide the other nutrients the system needs you'll have a lovely algae bowl in no time.

I was slow to learn this when I started, and it took me about 8 months to get the BBA and GSA under control, and that took enough CO2 and regular ferts. What I'm saying, is aim low for light and add as needed. It will cause fewer headaches.


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh yeah I saw Daylight 26Watt 6500K from Walmart the other day too, but worry that is way to much light for 5.5G hehe .. Are you using DIY CO2 for that tank ?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

DIY with champagne yeast on that specific tank. A single 2 litre bottle does the trick. Going on its 13th week right now and will likely have to change the water in the bottle and add more sugar sometime next week.


----------

